# high hcg - molar?



## kosh

i am almost 7 weeks and have on/off symptoms, mild nausea, heartburn, tiredness. mild AF type cramps but no spotting. i'd say the most noticeable thing is that i am extremely bloated.

i had a hCG done last week (just before 6 weeks) that came back at 41,500. the doc just called me to say he wants me to have an early scan as there is a chance it might be molar. :nope:

i was doing so well, and now i am sooo worried!


----------



## Garnet

Oh Kosh! Hugs to you.. Hope everything turns out for the best for you!!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Oh kosh - when is the scan? Hang in there until you know what is happening :hugs:


----------



## kosh

thanks garnet, storm :hugs:

i don't have a date for the scan yet, should be sometime next week. 

i am a bit confused...bloods were taken in the evening of 5w+5d. 
looking at the normal levels (which vary hugely anyway, see below), i should be at the high end (but still within) for 6w, but waaay over the limit for 5w. 

how do you think these values have been measured? at *exactly* the x number of weeks??

3 weeks since LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks since LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks since LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks since LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 &#8211; 8 weeks since LMP: 7,650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 &#8211; 12 weeks since LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 &#8211; 16 weeks since LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 &#8211; 24 weeks since LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 &#8211; 40 weeks since LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml


----------



## Storm1jet2

I don't think you should panic just yet. I had my first drs appointment today - we don't get bloods done at all until your first scan at 10 to 12 weeks - so I have no idea whats going on inside me!


----------



## MummyMEE

Hi Kosh, I had the same problem, my hcg was 80,000 at 7 weeks but hadn't doubled 2 days later but everything was ok on the scan and the docs said I just producing a lot of hcg, although rare this sort of reading is not unheard of! Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## Amberyll23

I hope all turns out well for you hun! :hugs: Is there a chance your dates could be off? Have you had an early scan already with this pregnancy? If the dates are off, you could be a little further along than you think and that is why the numbers are higher, but still in range for a pregnancy that is a bit further along! 

I hope your scan shows a healthy little babe growing in there, will be thinking of you!


----------



## kosh

MummyMEE said:


> Hi Kosh, I had the same problem, my hcg was 80,000 at 7 weeks but hadn't doubled 2 days later but everything was ok on the scan and the docs said I just producing a lot of hcg, although rare this sort of reading is not unheard of! Good luck sweetie xx

thanks! 
did/do you have lots of symptoms?


----------



## kosh

Amberyll23 said:


> I hope all turns out well for you hun! :hugs: *Is there a chance your dates could be off*? Have you had an early scan already with this pregnancy? If the dates are off, you could be a little further along than you think and that is why the numbers are higher, but still in range for a pregnancy that is a bit further along!
> 
> I hope your scan shows a healthy little babe growing in there, will be thinking of you!

i don't think my dates are off, as I was using opks etc. i think i Ov cd13, don't know if that would make a lot of difference?

i will have the scan sometime next week, so I guess that I just have to be patient and try to stay calm...


----------



## truly_blessed

what makes them think it may be molar hun. it was ages ago when you had the bloods done so they've taken their time coming back .... and you actually wanted them doing again didn't you but they refused x


----------



## kosh

truly_blessed said:


> what makes them think it may be molar hun. it was ages ago when you had the bloods done so they've taken their time coming back .... and you actually wanted them doing again didn't you but they refused x

i know...at the time he said another blood test would not tell anything else, and that what was needed was an early scan (i've had an ectopic as well). 
but today he seemed to be more concerned about the high hCG. he did say 'i know it is not in the 100,000 but just in case we better check it is not a mole'. don't know...he even got the MW to call me to arrange an appointment, is that common practice?


----------



## truly_blessed

not sure but when i went to the gp for the first time yesterday they told me the midwife would contact me for my appointment with her so probably.


----------



## Storm1jet2

After I saw the GP today I too got told the midwife would contact me - she did and I don't even go to see them until im 16 weeks? Should get a scan and bloods done in the hospital at 10-12 weeks though...


----------



## kosh

Storm1jet2 said:


> After I saw the GP today I too got told the midwife would contact me - she did and I don't even go to see them until im 16 weeks? Should get a scan and bloods done in the hospital at 10-12 weeks though...

i thought the booking appointment with the MW was around 8weeks?


----------



## truly_blessed

it depends when they can fit you in, they get so busy in my area that in my last pregnancy I was 10 weeks before I saw the MW. Hopefully it might be a bit earlier this time but who knows.


----------



## Serendipity40

hope all is ok with you when you have your scan...the early days of pg & the hcg numbers can be such a worry..i was having tests every few days..mine started off low & got higher & higher but i had twins inside (ended up with vanishing twin thou) did he not mention twins ?? but was such a worrying time....really hope its not a molar pg for you as i know that can be so traumatic to experince but its good to see he is on ball & offering you an early scan....just try not to think worst just yet....


----------



## Storm1jet2

kosh said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> After I saw the GP today I too got told the midwife would contact me - she did and I don't even go to see them until im 16 weeks? Should get a scan and bloods done in the hospital at 10-12 weeks though...
> 
> i thought the booking appointment with the MW was around 8weeks?Click to expand...

Yep so did I - but she said there was nothing she could tell me I wouldn't have googled already - and the dr checked my bp, breathing, abdomen etc.. so she said to come at 16 weeks after my 12 week scan so they could check the babys heartrate etc.. She did tell me to phone if I was concerned about anything or had any questions.


----------



## MummyMEE

kosh said:


> MummyMEE said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kosh, I had the same problem, my hcg was 80,000 at 7 weeks but hadn't doubled 2 days later but everything was ok on the scan and the docs said I just producing a lot of hcg, although rare this sort of reading is not unheard of! Good luck sweetie xx
> 
> thanks!
> did/do you have lots of symptoms?Click to expand...

God yes, horrendous morning sickness which only stopped when the doc prescribed me Prochlorperazine - worth asking for if you are suffering - safe to take while pregnant too 
Very tender, sore and massively inflated boobies - they are only happy when I lie in the bath so they can bob about and do their own thing! lol
Skin has totally gone to the dogs - dry flakey patches and tons of spots - more than my 13 year old son....
I was also having a lot of pains either side of my stomach which doc thought may be ectopic / molar but turns out was just ligament pain.
Got an emergency appointment for a scan on the day of the royal wedding which confirmed a heartbeat which was all good and baby was fine as far as they could tell, got my 12 week and NFT scan on the 1st so fingers crossed everything ok there.
Have you had a scan date yet sweetie? xxx :hugs:


----------



## kosh

thanks mummymee, no, no date for the scan yet. but have an appointment with the MW on Monday.
strange thing is that for such a high level of hCG i have almost no symptoms! feel tired and have the occasional nausea, oh, and killing heartburn, but that's it :shrug:
anyway, i'll have to wait...

congratulations on your scan! i got my BFP that day too! :thumbup:


----------



## kosh

Storm1jet2 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i thought the booking appointment with the MW was around 8weeks?
> 
> Yep so did I - but she said there was nothing she could tell me I wouldn't have googled already - and the dr checked my bp, breathing, abdomen etc.. so she said to come at 16 weeks after my 12 week scan so they could check the babys heartrate etc.. She did tell me to phone if I was concerned about anything or had any questions.Click to expand...

oh, i see. 
i think you're much younger than me (i'm 40), and don't know what's your stand on this, but i received yesterday an NHS booklet with all the screening test etc etc. some of them should be done as early as week 8-10 I think, so maybe is worth having a look at that just in case?


----------



## Storm1jet2

kosh said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i thought the booking appointment with the MW was around 8weeks?
> 
> Yep so did I - but she said there was nothing she could tell me I wouldn't have googled already - and the dr checked my bp, breathing, abdomen etc.. so she said to come at 16 weeks after my 12 week scan so they could check the babys heartrate etc.. She did tell me to phone if I was concerned about anything or had any questions.Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i see.
> i think you're much younger than me (i'm 40), and don't know what's your stand on this, but i received yesterday an NHS booklet with all the screening test etc etc. some of them should be done as early as week 8-10 I think, so maybe is worth having a look at that just in case?Click to expand...

I'm 35 1/2 so only a couple of years younger :)

I'm not decided what to get screened for, assuming you mean downs etc - I told the Dr that I didn't mind bloodtests but nothing invasive. For me if this baby is going to be born then it will regardless of what may or may not be 'wrong' with it.


----------



## Claireyb1

kosh said:


> i am almost 7 weeks and have on/off symptoms, mild nausea, heartburn, tiredness. mild AF type cramps but no spotting. i'd say the most noticeable thing is that i am extremely bloated.
> 
> i had a hCG done last week (just before 6 weeks) that came back at 41,500. the doc just called me to say he wants me to have an early scan as there is a chance it might be molar. :nope:
> 
> i was doing so well, and now i am sooo worried!

Oh Kosh, I hope things go ok with your scan. I hope it will be worry over nothing and all will be good.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i thought the booking appointment with the MW was around 8weeks?
> 
> Yep so did I - but she said there was nothing she could tell me I wouldn't have googled already - and the dr checked my bp, breathing, abdomen etc.. so she said to come at 16 weeks after my 12 week scan so they could check the babys heartrate etc.. She did tell me to phone if I was concerned about anything or had any questions.Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i see.
> i think you're much younger than me (i'm 40), and don't know what's your stand on this, but i received yesterday an NHS booklet with all the screening test etc etc. some of them should be done as early as week 8-10 I think, so maybe is worth having a look at that just in case?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 35 1/2 so only a couple of years younger :)
> 
> I'm not decided what to get screened for, assuming you mean downs etc - I told the Dr that I didn't mind bloodtests but nothing invasive. For me if this baby is going to be born then it will regardless of what may or may not be 'wrong' with it.Click to expand...

Hi Storm, I too am not decided on what tests I will accept or decline? I think it's a worry either way!
I have now received my 1st scan appointment (June 20th) will be 12+1 weeks and my 1st midwife appointment is on the 8th June. I also have an antenatal app with my doctor thsi Friday, but I have no idea what they will be doing?
Hope you're ok?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kosh

Storm1jet2 said:


> I'm 35 1/2 so only a couple of years younger :)
> 
> I'm not decided what to get screened for, assuming you mean downs etc - I told the Dr that I didn't mind bloodtests but nothing invasive. For me if this baby is going to be born then it will regardless of what may or may not be 'wrong' with it.

i agree. but it is not just downs they test for. there is a section on sickle cell anemia and thalassemia, both of which are not life-threteaning but it might be best to be (medically) prepared for.


----------



## kosh

Claireyb1 said:


> Oh Kosh, I hope things go ok with your scan. I hope it will be worry over nothing and all will be good.
> :hugs::hugs:

thanks Clairey!
I'm trying not to think about it atm as i have an important presentation at work tomorrow and really really need to concentrate. plus, there is nothing I can do...I've stressed so much for the past few weeks....

how are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i thought the booking appointment with the MW was around 8weeks?
> 
> Yep so did I - but she said there was nothing she could tell me I wouldn't have googled already - and the dr checked my bp, breathing, abdomen etc.. so she said to come at 16 weeks after my 12 week scan so they could check the babys heartrate etc.. She did tell me to phone if I was concerned about anything or had any questions.Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i see.
> i think you're much younger than me (i'm 40), and don't know what's your stand on this, but i received yesterday an NHS booklet with all the screening test etc etc. some of them should be done as early as week 8-10 I think, so maybe is worth having a look at that just in case?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 35 1/2 so only a couple of years younger :)
> 
> I'm not decided what to get screened for, assuming you mean downs etc - I told the Dr that I didn't mind bloodtests but nothing invasive. For me if this baby is going to be born then it will regardless of what may or may not be 'wrong' with it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Storm, I too am not decided on what tests I will accept or decline? I think it's a worry either way!
> I have now received my 1st scan appointment (June 20th) will be 12+1 weeks and my 1st midwife appointment is on the 8th June. I also have an antenatal app with my doctor thsi Friday, but I have no idea what they will be doing?
> Hope you're ok?
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ohhh how exciting you have your scan date! I only went to the drs for the first yesterday so should get my scan date in the next couple of weeks. I guess all the care is totally different depending on your location. I've been told the hospital will do the blood tests etc.. so will just wait and see what they offer.

I'm feeling a good bit better today - for the first! Hurrah! Although the bloat is ridiculous - look like I have put on a stone and have been eating about half of what I would usually eat and being randomly sick. I wouldn't mind but its too early to tell everyone so I'm stuck trying to hide my stomach which looks like I'm 5 months!

Are you still feeling well?


----------



## kosh

Storm1jet2 said:


> I'm feeling a good bit better today - for the first! Hurrah! *Although the bloat is ridiculous -* look like I have put on a stone and have been eating about half of what I would usually eat and being randomly sick. I wouldn't mind but its too early to tell everyone so I'm stuck trying to hide my stomach which looks like I'm 5 months!

glad you're feeling better! :thumbup:
my bloat is ridiculous too! it's ok in the morning but i can't hide it in the evening!


----------



## Storm1jet2

kosh said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a good bit better today - for the first! Hurrah! *Although the bloat is ridiculous -* look like I have put on a stone and have been eating about half of what I would usually eat and being randomly sick. I wouldn't mind but its too early to tell everyone so I'm stuck trying to hide my stomach which looks like I'm 5 months!
> 
> glad you're feeling better! :thumbup:
> my bloat is ridiculous too! it's ok in the morning but i can't hide it in the evening!Click to expand...

Mine isn't as bad in the morning - but it just gets worse and worse during the day! It's seriously embarassing! I've resorted to maternity trousers (huge) just to ease the pressure on my stomach - letting it all hang out with long tops over it! Im ok with jeans at the weekend but those black work trousers I usually wear just don't have any give in them! :growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## kosh

i know exactly what you mean!!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi kosh,hope everything works out for u Hun,as u say it's out of your hands and there's nothing u can do,hopefully it's just a precaution or even better twins,keep us updated Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

kosh said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kosh, I hope things go ok with your scan. I hope it will be worry over nothing and all will be good.
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks Clairey!
> I'm trying not to think about it atm as i have an important presentation at work tomorrow and really really need to concentrate. plus, there is nothing I can do...I've stressed so much for the past few weeks....
> 
> how are you doing? :flower:Click to expand...

I'm ok Kosh, struggling with work at the moment. They have put me down to work 9 days straight as of today, but I think I will have to say something as I just don't think I can cope as it involves a lot of standing on my feet all day and late nights :( . Keep us all posted on you and your little bean!
:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kosh said:
> 
> 
> i thought the booking appointment with the MW was around 8weeks?
> 
> Yep so did I - but she said there was nothing she could tell me I wouldn't have googled already - and the dr checked my bp, breathing, abdomen etc.. so she said to come at 16 weeks after my 12 week scan so they could check the babys heartrate etc.. She did tell me to phone if I was concerned about anything or had any questions.Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i see.
> i think you're much younger than me (i'm 40), and don't know what's your stand on this, but i received yesterday an NHS booklet with all the screening test etc etc. some of them should be done as early as week 8-10 I think, so maybe is worth having a look at that just in case?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 35 1/2 so only a couple of years younger :)
> 
> I'm not decided what to get screened for, assuming you mean downs etc - I told the Dr that I didn't mind bloodtests but nothing invasive. For me if this baby is going to be born then it will regardless of what may or may not be 'wrong' with it.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Storm, I too am not decided on what tests I will accept or decline? I think it's a worry either way!
> I have now received my 1st scan appointment (June 20th) will be 12+1 weeks and my 1st midwife appointment is on the 8th June. I also have an antenatal app with my doctor thsi Friday, but I have no idea what they will be doing?
> Hope you're ok?
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh how exciting you have your scan date! I only went to the drs for the first yesterday so should get my scan date in the next couple of weeks. I guess all the care is totally different depending on your location. I've been told the hospital will do the blood tests etc.. so will just wait and see what they offer.
> 
> I'm feeling a good bit better today - for the first! Hurrah! Although the bloat is ridiculous - look like I have put on a stone and have been eating about half of what I would usually eat and being randomly sick. I wouldn't mind but its too early to tell everyone so I'm stuck trying to hide my stomach which looks like I'm 5 months!
> 
> Are you still feeling well?Click to expand...

I feel ok Storm, very tired though and work hasn't helped that. I have had to buy bigger shirts for work to accomodate my growing boobies! lol they are taking over!!:winkwink:
I feel bloated but not too bad.
How is everyone doing with work? anyone else counting down the days until they can start maternity leave???
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'm struggling a little with work, but that is cause I'm just soooo tired and still a bit vomity! Im literally in bed every night at 9pm just to get through the next day!

I don't know how you are coping with those late nights and long days clairey - I know I couldnt!

:hugs:


----------



## kosh

hello all :flower:
i thought i'd add an update in case anyone with high hCG does a search and finds this post!
just got back from my scan and everything is normal!! 
:happydance::baby:


----------



## Ruth2307

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am SOOOOOO pleased for you. :thumbup::thumbup:

Am I allowed to say 'told you not to worry?' :haha::winkwink:


----------



## kosh

Ruth2307 said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am SOOOOOO pleased for you. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Am I allowed to say 'told you not to worry?' :haha::winkwink:

:haha: of course you are!


just replied to your other message
thanks for your support! :hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

knew it would be, that's great news though, you can relax now and enjoy it, if the sickness doesn't get you that is


----------



## MummyMEE

Woo hoo!!!! So happy for you honey!! Been checking for an update every day, you must be so pleased xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

kosh said:


> hello all :flower:
> i thought i'd add an update in case anyone with high hCG does a search and finds this post!
> just got back from my scan and everything is normal!!
> :happydance::baby:

Oh Kosh! Im so so so so so so so so so so so so so happy for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## maybethisit

YAY :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: aw congratulations :) xx


----------



## kosh

many thanks ladies!! 
hope you are all doing great.:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Wonderful news, Kosh! Very happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## kosh

truly_blessed said:


> knew it would be, that's great news though, you can relax now and enjoy it, if the sickness doesn't get you that is

i see your scan is tomorrow?
good luck!!!


----------



## Garnet

Yah! Kosh! Good news! Whew must been a long weeks huh!!!


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> hello all :flower:
> i thought i'd add an update in case anyone with high hCG does a search and finds this post!
> just got back from my scan and everything is normal!!
> :happydance::baby:

Kosh I just wanted to tell u that I am so so happy for u Hun,fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

